# Are introverts more prone to depression/anxiety than extroverts?



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Question


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

No. There isn't one way of getting depression and it's seen more of a biological thing anyway.
I'll link this article I found on Reddit a few weeks back, which says that scientists now believe that depression stems from miscommunication of brain cells. So I can't see how this is an introvert only thing...

Also, I know quite a few extroverts that are anxious.

So yeah, as with all things, depends on the person.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a few introverted friends who pretty much have their shit together, and I myself am an extrovert who... ummmm.....

So basically, I would go with JungleDisco on this one.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Introverts probably are more prone to anxiety and depression but I do not feel that this to do with biology or genetics. It has more to do with living in a society dominated by extroverts where extrovert qualities are more rewarded and more sought after than that of introverts.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably because they take more time think ruminate about things that extroverts would gloss over. I'd also say that extroverts do get depressed when they feel burnt out by partying or socializing too much and have existential crisis, or when they are not able to express their extroversion adequately.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

There are no definitive answers, but I do remember reading a couple of studies that linked depression and introversion. As an introvert with depression, I am interested in such links, and also on how depression is different for an introvert vs extrovert.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

conscius said:


> There are no definitive answers, but I do remember reading a couple of studies that linked depression and introversion. As an introvert with depression, I am interested in such links, and also on how depression is different for an introvert vs extrovert.


I have seen the studies too. I know more depressed introverts than depressed extroverts personally. Of the depressed extroverts I know, nearly all of them seem to be intuitives.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I think social isolation has a lot to do with depression. I bet an extrovert who needs external stimulation but isn't getting any because of social anxiety would be more depressed than an introvert who doesn't have many friends.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

If we're talking about introverts in the functional (MBTI/Socionics) sense, then no. If we mean in the general sense, then... I'd say that _more introverts than extroverts _are likely to get depression, but an introvert is _not more likely to do so _ than an extrovert. Basically, as people upthread have said, if you're generally happy, well-adjusted, get plenty of exercise, socialise regularly, decrease stress and so on you're less likely to actually develop depression. So someone quiet and shy could have three friends and be perfectly happy (feel content and trusted and loved, like they belonged there) and the life of the party might be miserable with their social life (or home life or whatever).

We also have to take into account triggers for depression which can happen to anyone -death in the family, sudden life change etc. - so in a word, no.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I say maybe but possibly yes.


----------



## OneNoteTymeless (May 4, 2013)

The only thing I know is that when extroverts get depressed they are soo~ dramatic about it, lol.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Whether your introverted or extraverted, you're more than capable of succumbing to depression. Extraverts are better at hiding it than most, because they tend to re-energize when they're around people. Introverts hide it because they just ... withdraw, but that's "usual" for them. No one would look at me and say that I struggle with depression, but the reality is that I've suffered from depression for most of my life. I'm just really good at hiding it/masking over it so that no one knows (until I get on public forums, of course, and discuss it at length ). I don't think I vs E has *anything* to do with it in terms of how susceptible you are. But it might factor in when trying to determine how the symptoms of depression manifest in an I vs an E.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

There are also social conditioning factors. Introversion is widely stigmatised in certain cultures--and some introverts might talk themselves into feeling depressed if they think they 'should' be depressed because they may not act like a 'stereotypical' extrovert.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

OneNoteTymeless said:


> The only thing I know is that when extroverts get depressed they are soo~ dramatic about it, lol.


Wat. :dry:

Not all extroverts are dramatic. Not all introverts aren't.

Not all extroverts are outgoing. Not all introverts aren't.

Not all extroverts are inclined to allow anyone to see depression when suffering. Not all introverts aren't.


The biggest difference is depression typically involves withdrawing from society, which would cause extroverts to lose even more energy.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> No. There isn't one way of getting depression and it's seen more of a biological thing anyway.
> I'll link this article I found on Reddit a few weeks back, which says that scientists now believe that depression stems from miscommunication of brain cells. So I can't see how this is an introvert only thing...
> 
> Also, I know quite a few extroverts that are anxious.
> ...


This kind of posts. it's extremely frustrating to read. Please think about this:

"depends on the person" is not an answer to this question, unless you take his question as "Are introverts more depressed than extraverts?" and this is not the question being asked. nowhere has OP asked if depression is an introvert-only thing either. 

Even if depression is a miscommunication of cells, *introversion is, just like that, a difference between how cells communicate. *everything that happens in our brain is cell communication, so you cannot rule out that, because it's a miscommunication, you cannot attribute it to depression.

And. What does it mean that you know extraverts that are also anxious? As far as I know, introverts are proven to have a bigger chance to be depressed or anxious, than extraverts. That's the result of them having a bigger chance of being socially inhibited and generally having less friends. It's a correlational study result. Please know how to interpret scientific results :/


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Infinnacage said:


> This kind of posts. it's extremely frustrating to read. Please think about this:
> 
> "depends on the person" is not an answer to this question, unless you take his question as *"Are introverts more depressed than extraverts?"* and this is not the question being asked. nowhere has OP asked if depression is an introvert-only thing either.


Thread title: Are introverts more prone to depression.
My article: To show that depression is currently being linked to biological factors such as brain cell miscommunication and NOT introversion/extroversion factors. Neurochemical make up, in each person is different, hence "depends on the person". Scientists do not typically consider extroversion/introversion when diagnosing depression, it really has very little to do with it because personality is seen as circumstantial.

Introvert only thing was a typo on my part. Calm yo' tits.



> Even if depression is a miscommunication of cells, *introversion is, just like that, a difference between how cells communicate. *everything that happens in our brain is cell communication, so you cannot rule out that, because it's a miscommunication, you cannot attribute it to depression.


No, personality has been proven to be dependant on environmental factors _just as much as_ biological. So, just, no.



> And. What does it mean that you know extraverts that are also anxious? As far as I know, introverts are proven to have a bigger chance to be depressed or anxious, than extraverts. T*hat's the result of them having a bigger chance of being socially inhibited and generally having less friends. It's a correlational study result. Please know how to interpret scientific results* :/


IRONY: Spouting out "scientific" facts claiming they are scientific facts, doesn't provide any scientific sources.
Have you got any sources you could cite?

Honestly, this was a painful read. I know many extroverts who feel like they have zero friends, I know many extroverts who are socially inhibited. So no, introverts, aren't prone to depression because of those two factors. If that were true, you would be claiming that extroverts who have zero friends and are socially inhibited, are not likely to develop depression, because they are extroverts.

What point are you trying to make? Your post literally makes no sense.

It sounds like you are saying introversion causes these things but I'm saying, introversion doesn't really have much to do with it. Biological factors and social factors are the main contributors to developing depression/anxiety, as well as being the main contributors to introversion/extroversion.

You are correlating introversion with the depression when really you should correlate the biological/social factors to depression/anxiety because Introversion/Extroversion are not that set in stone... they are seen as situational... For that reason I did not correlate them.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> Thread title: Are introverts more prone to depression.
> My article: To show that depression is currently being linked to biological factors such as brain cell miscommunication and NOT introversion/extroversion factors. Neurochemical make up, in each person is different, hence "depends on the person". Scientists do not typically consider extroversion/introversion when diagnosing depression, it really has very little to do with it because personality is seen as circumstantial.
> 
> Introvert only thing was a typo on my part. Calm yo' tits.
> ...



wait what. even though I didn't exactly write a neutral post, you're letting the personal attacks escalate quite quickly. I'll ignore those and drop some empirical evidence instead.

JAMA Network | JAMA Psychiatry | Personality and DepressionEmpirical Findings 

Introversion and extroversion: Implications for depression and suicidality - Springer

MedWire Mobile - Psychiatry - Extroverts less likely to be depressed

i'll leave the rest for other members to decide.
also:



> Honestly, this was a painful read. I know many extroverts who feel like they have zero friends, I know many extroverts who are socially inhibited. So no, introverts, aren't prone to depression because of those two factors. If that were true, you would be claiming that extroverts who have zero friends and are socially inhibited, are not likely to develop depression, because they are extroverts.


what point are you trying to make? The mere fact that some extraverts are also depressed/anxious does in no way prove wrong that introverts are more likely to be depressed.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

@Infinnacage
do you know what a personal attack is? Did I attack anything about your person? No, I said your post was a painful read.

Alright, simplified version of what is wrong with your "science":

Factor A: Introvert/Extrovert
Factor B: Likelihood to develop anxiety/depression
Factor C: Biological and environmental factors.

You are saying:
A => B
With little regards to C

I am saying:
C => A
C => B
You can not dismiss factor C because factor C is the defining factor.
You can not say C => A => B because like I said, one can be an extrovert and also develop anxiety/depression.
You can not say A leads to B, because it doesn't. C does. Because like I said, introversion and extroversion are dependant on biological/environmental factors, they are not set in stone. An extrovert can become an introvert over time, but this does not mean they are more prone to depression/anxiety. It just means they are more introverted.

Edit: Your sources do not invalidate my claim in fact this one, actually just reiterates what I'm saying:


> They suggest that people who score highly on extraversion scales *are more likely to* lead eventful, yet hazard-free lives, and consequently be better able to cope with adversity when it occurs, than those with lower scores.


This suggests that this does not always hold, so there are other factors that we need to look at. 


> They found *that people who were younger* were more likely to score highly on both the neuroticism and extraversion scales than their older counterparts.


It seems here they are saying age also plays an important factor in defining extroversion and neuroticism traits, again, there are other factors in play that you are ignoring by claiming introversion makes one more prone to something.

from MedWire



> It is likely that introversion acts in concert *with other core personality variables*, including neuroticism and having a feeling-type personality to influence depression. Considering depression from the perspective of core personality allows for novel psychotherapeutic approaches based on targeting underlying personality variables.


from Springer.

I don't think you get what I am saying. But if it makes you feel any better, you win 
I'm sure the other members will come up with their own conclusions.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well the case of depression could be with both introverts and extroverts .Both types can be intellectually healthy and confident which makes them less prone to depression or any other psychological problem ,while in case of lack of these qualities both are susceptible to fall into depression or other sort of mental disease .


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

@JungleDisco:

Isn't Infinnacage's point quite simply that there is a correlation between introversion and depression? I think he simply means to say that: "If one is an introvert, then one is more likely to be depressed.", whereas you make it sound as though he says "Introversion leads to depression." I might have read over it, but I do not think he made a causal claim. Either one of you is attacking straw men or both of you are attacking straw men. For as far as I can tell, you are simply talking past each other.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> @Infinnacage
> do you know what a personal attack is? Did I attack anything about your person? No, I said your post was a painful read.
> 
> Factor A: Introvert/Extrovert
> ...


you're either twisting my words or not understanding what I am saying. please try to understand this before writing another heated reply. 

you might put my perspective in words like this:

*when comparing the number of depressed people in populations of introverts and extraverts, there are relatively more depressed introverts among introverts than depressed extraverts among extraverts. as in:

(depressed introverts) / (introverts) > (depressed extraverts) / (extraverts)
*
*and thus, when picking random introverts and extraverts from their populations, you are more likely* *to find a depressed person among the introverts, if you draw equal numbers from both populations.

*see my previous post for empirical evidence.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Protagoras said:


> @_JungleDisco_:
> 
> Isn't Infinnacage's point quite simply that there is a correlation between introversion and depression? I think he simply means to say that: *"If one is an introvert, then one is more likely to be depressed."*, whereas you make it sound as though he says "Introversion leads to depression." I might have read over it, but I do not think he made a causal claim. Either one of you is attacking straw men or both of you are attacking straw men. For as far as I can tell, you are simply talking past each other.


My problem with this is the _implication_ that one is more likely to be depressed* than an extravert*. I just don't buy into the idea that introversion is more congruent with depression than extraversion. We all encounter any number of factors that contribute to depression on a daily basis. IMO, being an extravert vs introvert holds no sway over how we are affected by these things. We're all human beings, we're all susceptible. The only way I can see I vs E factoring in is the way in which depression manifests itself.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

La Petite Sirène said:


> My problem with this is the _implication_ that one is more likely to be depressed* than an extravert*. I just don't buy into the idea that introversion is more congruent with depression than extraversion. We all encounter any number of factors that contribute to depression on a daily basis. IMO, being an extravert vs introvert holds no sway over how we are affected by these things. We're all human beings, we're all susceptible. The only way I can see I vs E factoring in is the way in which depression manifests itself.


That's my point, thank you for saying it better than I could, just as I was about to :laughing:

Infinna: You are really weird the way you "read" emotions that aren't there. This is a new point you've just introduced and anyone who has been following the discussion will see that also.

Also, if, in an introverted pool of people, there is likely to be more that are diagnosed with depression, than in an extraverted sample, then that still does not say anything about their introversion being the reason, defining factor, or whatever you want to call it. 

You are placing way too much consideration into introversion and extroversion as is my point and has been all along. This discussion is getting really, really boring at this point.

If I were conducting an experiment and those were my results, my next question would be "what is it about the introverts that makes them seemingly more prone to depression"? Not "oh look introverts are more likely to be depressed than an extrovert!"

If you want to win, fine you win. I really don't care.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

La Petite Sirène said:


> My problem with this is the _implication_ that one is more likely to be depressed* than an extravert*. I just don't buy into the idea that introversion is more congruent with depression than extraversion. We all encounter any number of factors that contribute to depression on a daily basis. IMO, being an extravert vs introvert holds no sway over how we are affected by these things. We're all human beings, we're all susceptible. The only way I can see I vs E factoring in is the way in which depression manifests itself.


Well, finding that out is just a matter of defining what depression is, what its manifestations are and then testing for these manifestations in groups of introverts and extroverts. Perhaps you'll find that extroverts tend to have different kinds of depressions with different manifestations, but then you'll have to come with empirical data and a good explanation of the difference. Although I agree with your values and think that your explanation may be a good explanation, I do not think you can reason your way out of this. It may be true that introverts generally are more likely to be depressed than extroverts (as Infinnacage holds), regardless of your hypothesis. Also, it is true that we are all susceptible to factors that contribute to depression, but that is no evidence for assuming that everyone is equally susceptible or susceptible in the same way. Perhaps some people get depressed about things that other people try to get rid of with an addiction, for example. Depression is then a certain kind of response to something to which other kinds of people have other kinds of responses. I do not want to say that you are wrong, because I do not know whether you are right or wrong, but I do think that this is a matter of empirical testing.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> Also, if, in an introverted pool of people, there is likely to be more that are diagnosed with depression, than in an extraverted sample, then that still does not say anything about their introversion being the reason, defining factor, or whatever you want to call it.


for the last time: nowhere did I imply causation. only correlation. and the correlation is a positive and appropriate answer to the topic question. 
my point has been made, I'm out.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Infinnacage said:


> for the last time: nowhere did I imply causation. only correlation. and the correlation is a positive and appropriate answer to the topic question.
> my point has been made, I'm out.


Great, so they are correlated. I don't think anyone has said they are not. You have implied, however, this correlation is important one. In doing so, you miss the other factors. Which has been my point since the beginning.

Neuroticism is also correlated with depression.
Other mental health issues are also correlated with depression.
Having family members suffering with depression, is also correlated with depression.

Why is introversion the only one you keep banging on about?

"Are more prone to" is different than "correlated with".
I have been arguing correlation, as have you, but for some reason you locked your focus on to introversion for reasons only you will understand.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

JungleDisco said:


> You have implied, however, this correlation is important one. In doing so, you miss the other factors.


This is a non-sequitur. If one says some something is important, then one does not necessarily exclude other factors...


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Protagoras said:


> This is a non-sequitur. If one says some something is important, then one does not necessarily exclude other factors...





Infinnacage said:


> *As far as I know, introverts are proven to have a bigger chance to be depressed or anxious, than extraverts.*


Than implies it is somehow a shaping/defining factor, which is worth consideration more than any other factor.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

JungleDisco said:


> Than implies it is somehow a shaping/defining factor, which is worth consideration more than any other factor.


No, it implies that introverts have a larger chance of being depressed than extroverts. It could always be accidental and it could also be explained by as of yet unknown shaping factors, for example. Why would that statement indicate that Infinnacage thought of it as a shaping factor?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Protagoras said:


> No, it implies that introverts have a larger chance of being depressed than extroverts. It could always be accidental and it could also be explained by as of yet unknown shaping factors, for example. Why would that statement indicate that Infinnacage thought of it as a shaping factor?


We are now arguing semantics...


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

JungleDisco said:


> Than implies it is somehow a shaping/defining factor, which is worth consideration more than any other factor.


No, it actually doesn't.

1. "As far as I know" implies that Infinnacage's knowledge is not universal or absolute
2. "Introverts are proven..." Appeals to empirical findings
3. "to have a BIGGER chance to be depressed or anxious than extroverts" implies that relative to EXTROVERTS, if you're an introvert you're more prone to depression. "A bigger chance" does not imply any absolute likelihood, only a comparative one. That I'm bigger than an ant does not make me BIG. That I'm smaller than a planet does not make me SMALL. No way does this imply that if you're an introvert you have a _big_ chance of developing depression.

To conclude, Infinnacage's statement is _only a statement of empirical findings_. He does not presume to offer an interpretation. And of course this is semantics. But even here I would argue that some ways of analyzing a statement are better than others.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Persephone said:


> No, it actually doesn't.
> 
> 1. "As far as I know" implies that Infinnacage's knowledge is not universal or absolute
> 2. "Introverts are proven..." Appeals to empirical findings
> ...


Okay, you win:happy:
thanks for clearing that one up.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

JungleDisco said:


> We are now arguing semantics...


Could be, but if your definition of a shaping factor is significantly different from mine, then we do not have much to say to each other. In that case, we would simply be discussing different matters. Anyway, let me just explain what I mean.

Let's say that there is a certain disease that is found in certain areas of China, but which did not really spread further because the Chinese areas in question are very isolated from the rest of the world. Now, I could do some empirical research and come to the conclusion that Asians are more likely to have the disease than Caucasians, _statistically_ speaking. This would be true, but it would not indicate that race is a shaping factor, since it may be the case that Caucasians are _actually_ more likely to get the disease than Asians but just have not been exposed to it yet. My point is that you have no basis to claim that Infinnacage claimed something more than a correlation between the two; introversion and depression. If you agree with this, then you understand my point.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Protagoras said:


> Could be, but if your definition of a shaping factor is significantly different from mine, then we do not have much to say to each other. In that case, we would simply be discussing different matters. Anyway, let me just explain what I mean.
> 
> Let's say that there is a certain disease that is found in certain areas of China, but which did not really spread further because the Chinese areas in question are very isolated from the rest of the world. Now, I could do some empirical research and come to the conclusion that Asians are more likely to have the disease than Caucasians, _statistically_ speaking. This would be true, but it would not indicate that race is a shaping factor, since it may be the case that Caucasians are _actually_ more likely to get the disease than Asians but just have not been exposed to it yet. My point is that you have no basis to claim that Infinnacage claimed something more than a correlation between the two; if you agree with this, then you understand my point.


Right, well my point was... as in my first post... scientists are saying they have now found the actual reason...(still speculating, but they are speculating towards this being the actual reason)

In that case, introversion (which is also correlated) doesn't really factor into it as important anymore...

Infinnacage said that introversion was to do with brain cell communication as well... And I said yes, introversion is about brain cell communication but no personality is not that constrained to biological factors, because there are social factors we need to consider too.

I think, this whole argument started because he wanted to show that introversion is an important factor, whereas I, was trying to say okay well, science is moving away from that now.

And it needs to because we all know that introverted characteristics also tends to look like depression in some extreme cases.

But we both just got lost in the argument and couldn't explain ourselves properly anymore.

Edit: @Persephone and @Infinnacage.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

JungleDisco said:


> But we both just got lost in the argument and couldn't explain ourselves properly anymore.


I guess so, I already stated that I thought you were talking past each other for similar reasons.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm glad we've cleared this up, @JungleDisco. I hope you have now learnt a thing or two about:



JungleDisco said:


> No. There isn't one way of getting depression and it's seen more of a biological thing anyway.
> I'll link this article I found on Reddit a few weeks back, which says that scientists now believe that depression stems from miscommunication of brain cells. So I can't see how this is an introvert only thing...


Interpreting experiment results



JungleDisco said:


> I can't see how this is an introvert only thing... Also, I know quite a few extroverts that are anxious.


properly reading the topic



JungleDisco said:


> IRONY: Spouting out "scientific" facts claiming they are scientific facts, doesn't provide any scientific sources.
> Have you got any sources you could cite?


being careful with your wording



JungleDisco said:


> Alright, simplified version of what is wrong with your "science":
> 
> Factor A: Introvert/Extrovert
> Factor B: Likelihood to develop anxiety/depression
> ...


logic



JungleDisco said:


> I don't think you get what I am saying. But if it makes you feel any better, you win
> I'm sure the other members will come up with their own conclusions.


considering discussions about science to be a game of winning or losing



JungleDisco said:


> Infinna: You are really weird the way you "read" emotions that aren't there. This is a new point you've just introduced and anyone who has been following the discussion will see that also.
> 
> Also, if, in an introverted pool of people, there is likely to be more that are diagnosed with depression, than in an extraverted sample, then that still does not say anything about their introversion being the reason, defining factor, or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> You are placing way too much consideration into introversion and extroversion as is my point and has been all along. This discussion is getting really, really boring at this point.


knowing what the topic is about



JungleDisco said:


> I think, this whole argument started because he wanted to show that introversion is an important factor, whereas I, was trying to say okay well, science is moving away from that now.
> 
> And it needs to because we all know that introverted characteristics also tends to look like depression in some extreme cases.
> 
> But we both just got lost in the argument and couldn't explain ourselves properly anymore.


my reason to start this discourse was to point out the irrationality of your post.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL *
Omg thanks for the laugh!

Cheers dude.

Was it worth the five minutes of your life you just wasted to create this post?

The butthurt is strong in this one.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope,
Not if I was anything to go by xD


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay, I've gotta say that this is probably the funniest unintentionally funny thread I have seen in quite some time. xD


----------

